# Stahls’ Offers “Make Foil Designs That Last” Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A how-to video from Stahls’ focuses on using CAD-CUT® Heat Press Adhesive to create long-lasting foil designs with your vinyl cutter and heat press. Watch as Stahls’ educator Josh Ellsworth takes you through cutting the new roll adhesive, weeding the design and layering Stahls’ Heat Transfer Foil over it. 

You’ll get a step-by-step demo of the basic process and also learn advanced techniques for creating different finishes and special effects like single- and two-color distressed looks. The close-up tutorial also provides a host of tips for maximizing transfer quality and durability, from garment selection through application, peeling and laundering. 

Discover this new way to achieve metallic looks that last on cotton and polyester. View the video at https://youtu.be/7HRzzm2cxic.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

